# Tool zur visuellen Datenmodellierung



## Bergtroll (21. Aug 2011)

Liebes Java-Forum,

ich habe mal wieder eine Frage, diesmal zum Thema Datenbanken. Suche und Google habe ich bereits umfänglich bemüht, aber nix Gescheit's gefunden. Ich suche ein Tool zum grafischen Modellieren von Datenbanken (am liebsten UML, ER ist auch okay), hauptsächlich Postgres, dass forward und ggf. reverse engineering beherrscht. Ich benutze bisher dbschema, bin aber nicht so ganz glücklich mit diversen auftauchenden Fehlern, gerade bei Foreign Keys. Der PowerArchitect scheidet leider ebenfalls aus, weil man die Sicht auf die Datenbank nicht in Teildiagramme zerlegen kann, was spätestens ab 20 Tabellen zu unübersichtlich wird. Könnt Ihr mir etwas empfehlen (sowohl OpenSource als auch Komerziell, aber ne Demo muss es haben)?

*EDIT:*
Es muss nativ unter Linux 64-bit laufen

Viele Grüße,

Bergtroll


----------



## Bergtroll (22. Aug 2011)

So ich teste jetzt mal aus dieser Liste, was geht: Data Modelling Tools

Falls Ihr darüber hinaus gute Tipps habt, am Besten aus persönlicher Erfahrung, immer her damit.


----------



## Dit_ (22. Aug 2011)

Also ich benutze Together. Eclipse-Basiert


----------



## Bergtroll (23. Aug 2011)

Hey Dit, danke für die Antwort. Ich hätte einige Fragen, und habe mich für die Demo Version registriert. Leider bekommts deren Sales Team gerade nicht gebacken, den Download zu aktivieren oder mich anzurufen, da sie alle in USA sitzen :-/. Ich würde mich deshalb sehr freuen, wenn du Lust hättes, mir diese in aller Kürze zu beantworten.


Lassen sich Diagramme für eine Untermenge der in einem Schema enthaltenen Tabellen erzeugen? Mir gehts dabei darum, nur die für einen bestimmten Teilbereicht einer Funktionalität notwendigen Tabellen in Diagrammen zusammenzufassen und ggf. nach Aufgabenbereich auch zu gruppieren, wenn sie in größerem Kontext gemeinsam dargestellt werden.
Ist die Darstellung übersichtlich?
Läuft das Round-Trip-Engineering zuverlässig und konsistent? Sind Unterschiede zwischen DB und Modell einfach zu erkennen? 
Lassen sich CREATE und ALTER Scripts erzeugen?
Gibt es eine Versionskontrolle für das Modell, oder wird es in XML abgespeichert, so dass sich ggf. Git dafür verwenden lässt?
Gibt es eine Unsterstützung für die Erzeugung von Dokumentation (Latex, Docbook, XML-basiert, Open-Office), also so, dass ichs auch in die Versionskontrolle packen kann.
Lassen sich ggf. Datenbanktests gegen das bzw. aus dem Schema formulieren? Derzeit teste ich mit FitNesse, aber ein integriertes Tool wäre natürlich schöner.
Weißt du, was es kostet? Die Webseite schweigt sich aus, der deutsche Microtool Support auch...

Ich denke, das ist alles. Vielen lieben Dank schonmal,

Bergtroll


----------



## inko6666 (23. Aug 2011)

Hallo, 

habe gefunden wie man neuen beitrag erstellt


----------



## Dit_ (23. Aug 2011)

Bergtroll hat gesagt.:


> Hey Dit, danke für die Antwort. Ich hätte einige Fragen, und habe mich für die Demo Version registriert. Leider bekommts deren Sales Team gerade nicht gebacken, den Download zu aktivieren oder mich anzurufen, da sie alle in USA sitzen :-/. Ich würde mich deshalb sehr freuen, wenn du Lust hättes, mir diese in aller Kürze zu beantworten.
> 
> 
> Lassen sich Diagramme für eine Untermenge der in einem Schema enthaltenen Tabellen erzeugen? Mir gehts dabei darum, nur die für einen bestimmten Teilbereicht einer Funktionalität notwendigen Tabellen in Diagrammen zusammenzufassen und ggf. nach Aufgabenbereich auch zu gruppieren, wenn sie in größerem Kontext gemeinsam dargestellt werden.
> ...


Together ist sehr mächtig was Modelierung angeht. Die Bedienung ist nicht ganz gut gelungen aber was Funktionalität angeht. Top. Habe die Hochschul-Lizenz. Kann leider nicht sagen was es Kostet... 

Vielleicht hilft dir das hier TOGETHER_FAQ


----------

